# Going to get a hamster :)



## 4littlepaws (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi folks. I've decided I'm going to get a Syrian hamster. Been after one for ages and have done lots of research. I'm familiar with rodents having 3 degus - but degus are a lot different than hamsters! I just want some advice from people more experienced than me as I want her to have the best wee life possible.

Also, I am considering this cage for her - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/40878
I wanted some opinions from you lovely folk before I go ahead and buy the cage and subsequently the hamster.

Thanks  x


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

The cage looks very nice, but I'm not sure it's the most practical out there. The wooden floors, unless coated, will be impossible to clean. They're flat, so if the hamster brings bedding to the higher floor to make a nest, the bedding can go everywhere. From the pictures, the access to your hamster looks terrible. (look at those doors!) And if you want a good sized wheel, you'd probably be looking at removing one of the levels to make sure it can fit.
If you're happy to do some modifications, and don't mind the doors, then it looks like a good cage. The floor space is very good, and the ventilation will be great.

I'd personally recommend looking at a large zoozone, as it has a larger floorspace overall (if you assume you take one of the levels out of the other cage to accomodate a wheel) and costs a bit less. Lots of people have their favourites, and I'm sure someone else is going to come along and recommend what they like.


----------



## 4littlepaws (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I can see what you mean actually about the first cage. I like the floor space of the large zoozone so that is an option. I do like the idea of levels though so I was looking around and found this -http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Ferplast_Karat_Hamster_and_Mouse_Glass_Cage.htm in large. I know I'd need to replace the wheel anyway for a bigger one but I like the overall look and layout of this cage. Do you think this would be a good option?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have this one: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189556 which looks similar to the second one you linked to. I like it but a couple of things to consider are:
1. Unless you don't fill the bottom part too high or/and your hamster isn't too energetic with his/her digging the substrate will end up on the floor. (I don't mind this at all, but I know that would put some people off)
2. The wooden platforms do get smelly, however you could coat them in something that stops them soaking up urine. I can't remember what it is called though.
3. With mine unless you take the lid off you need long arms to reach your pet if he/she isn't on a platform.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> 2. The wooden platforms do get smelly, however you could coat them in something that stops them soaking up urine. I can't remember what it is called though.


Plastikote is the current favourite for stopping urine from sticking, I think..? (fast dry enamel has been recommended a lot) It says 'liquid resistant' but if the wood is chewed on, you'll probably find that there's an outer layer which is water resistant and covers ordinary wood, and you need to top up the coating occasionally with paint. I'm not familiar with that exact cage, though.

From the hamster's point of view, both of those cages look fantastic! That hamster is going to be spoilt rotten, I can tell.  I think it's going to come down to what you're happy to compromise on. If you've fallen in love with either cage and you don't mind tricky access or coating the wood occasionally, then there's no real reason for you to not get either.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

We had the first cage you posted for our Syrian and she loved it. Only thing i will mention is our was a bar chewer and in that cage there is no way to stop it so i hope you dont sleep in the same room as the hamster. Plastikote on the wood parts will make them wipeable and easier to clean/less likely to smell. Lots of room for cardboard hides/dens and toys in there too. 

The second cage you link i think is more of a gerbil cage and you would need a much much bigger wheel plus there is very little room for toys ect.


----------



## 4littlepaws (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. You've all been really helpful. I ordered the second one I post


----------



## 4littlepaws (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. You've all been really helpful. 
I've decided to go with the second cage I posted and I've baught the largest pets at home one I can find to put the hamster in when I clean the cage out.


----------



## Louise Burton (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi 
I was wondering if a mamble would be of any interest to you?
It has a large floor space, it's big enough for a rat wheel so any large wheel will fit and it's base might be big enough for a small dig around.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...5854&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX118_SY170&keywords=mamble
Whatever you choose I hope that you and your hamster have a happy life together x


----------

